# Greetings and a small sample of our man cave.



## Who Killed Thursby?

So, I finally brought a camera outside to the garage and took a few action shots, as well as a few shots of the cave in general.

First, the cave:


























Next, my roommate, and new member of the board, smoking his Fuente Queen B, DJHamilton:

















And last but certainly least, myself, with my Perdomo 10th anniversary Criollo:

















It's a simple cave setup, a few couches, and a fan to keep the smoke from getting into the attic. We're currently working on getting that better insulated so the smoke won't spread too much to the indoors.


----------



## Hirize

Nice!

My old haunt you should check out.
The Perfect Man Cave dot com

Tell Quads that Hirize said to EABOD.
Trust me you will be accepted right off the bat!

In fact if he wants verification tell him "NASCAR" Pete sent you.

Aloha, Pete


----------



## Boston Rog

Thats a sweet setup .:attention:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

That's a nice place to smoke.:hat:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Sherlockholms said:


> That's a nice place to smoke.:hat:


Thanks! It will work for the summer, and having that much space allows us to have visitors, which will be nice.


----------



## DJHamilton

Nothing like starting a day in there, taking a lunch in there, or ending the night in there. Always a perfect time and place to smoke.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

DJHamilton said:


> Nothing like starting a day in there, taking a lunch in there, or ending the night in there. Always a perfect time and place to smoke.


I'll drink to that, and I just did!


----------



## smelvis

Cushy chairs, cigars and your friends! it's perfect a lot of memories are made there brother.


----------



## Teufel

Nice diggs.


----------



## Piledriver

Looks good. Just lacks a massive tv.


----------



## seaotter

Great diggs,.... but the mustaches' could use some work!! :eyebrows:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

seaotter said:


> Great diggs,.... but the mustaches' could use some work!! :eyebrows:


Alas, my father blessed me with the gift of patchy facial hair. If only... =/


----------



## Jesus Quintana

That's awesome! I live in a terraced house so no chance for anything like that for me...in fact no chance of one full stop :-( 

The only room I've got is a 6' x 2.5' outhouse!!!


----------



## BuschWolff

very nice indeed! great setup!


----------



## mqdff22

nice man cave looks like you guys our enjoying it.


----------



## DSturg369

Sweet setup Ben! :tu


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Thanks guys! We do enjoy that garage. Only wish we didn't have 20+ June bugs flaying around these past few days...


----------



## dav0

Benjamin, with every thread you post I wish I lived closer to Wisconsin!

That, my good sir, is what a Man Cave should look like! Not some pansy @ss "Gentleman's Study" (my apologies to those who may have such a room but we working class types need somthin' to bi+ch about) :smoke2:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

The feeling is mutual! If I ever get out to the NJ, I'm looking you guys up!


----------



## DSturg369

June Bug. They really are cool little things. We used to tie thread to one of their back legs and let them fly around, like a kite.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Many died last night. My spiral notebook I keep out there has become an art project of bug juice.


----------



## mturnmm

Where is the pool table?? The Dart Board? The fridge?? I'll post my man cave when I have been around a little longer!


----------



## dav0

mturnmm said:


> Where is the pool table?? The Dart Board? The fridge?? I'll post my man cave when I have been around a little longer!


The single most important aspect of the Man Cave is your good friends! :grouphug:

Next, in order of importance:

Consumables (be it cigars, beer, bug juice, whatever) :smoke2: :martini::hc

Seating (whether it's room on the ground, a folding chair whatever) :couch2:

All other diversions are just bonus matieral (Music, TVs, Internet access, hot tubs, swimming pools all that) :music:


----------



## mturnmm

dav0 said:


> The single most important aspect of the Man Cave is your good friends! :grouphug:
> 
> Next, in order of importance:
> 
> Consumables (be it cigars, beer, bug juice, whatever) :smoke2: :martini::hc
> 
> Seating (whether it's room on the ground, a folding chair whatever) :couch2:
> 
> All other diversions are just bonus matieral (Music, TVs, Internet access, hot tubs, swimming pools all that) :music:


 Remember...if you build it they will come!!:smoke2:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

mturnmm said:


> Where is the pool table?? The Dart Board? The fridge?? I'll post my man cave when I have been around a little longer!


Alas, our offerings are merely simple seating and cribbage. But we do keep well-stocked beer fridges in the house


----------



## David_ESM

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Alas, our offerings are merely simple seating and cribbage. _But we do keep well-stocked beer fridges in the house_


Don't have room for a man cave, but this is very important to me.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

My work had a blowout on Hacker Pschorr Dark - it was short dated and so we were able to purchase 24 pack bottles for $14.00

A mighty good deal if I may say so myself! 

(I also keep a full shelf of liquor at any given time)


----------



## mturnmm

The pic is fuzzy but I think you can get the idea!








Every man cave needs a Harley!









Pool table, place to sit,smoke,watch sports....and what ever!








On the wall...we call it the wall of shame....goes back to 2003....it continues to the ceiling of shame...good times had by all who dare to come.

Just wanted to share!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Looks good!


----------



## dav0

mturnmm said:


> snipped content....*goes back to 2003*....snipped content.


First Monte, :thumb: to your man cave, def gets my "working mans" seal of approval.

*Man Cave rule*, it takes on a life of it's own, with items both out of necessity and randomness coming in and becoming part of the landscape.

I'm sure if Benjamin's cave is revisted in a year this will also be the case!


----------

